# Loaches with Assasin Snails



## frdfandc (Aug 10, 2009)

Currently have a 30 gallon tank setup with 9 Black Neon Tetra and 10 Neon Tetra. I added 3 assassin snails back in December to the tank to help with pond snail control. Even with manual removal, I still have quite a few pond snails. I have been told to add a couple of loaches to counter the snails, however, after spending the money on assassin snails, I'm afraid that the loaches will eat them too.

Would it be wise to remove the Assassin snails from the tank (sell or trade them) before adding loaches to the tank?


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

If you plan on keeping the loaches, I would sell/trade the assassin snails. I added 2 clown loaches to my 55 and they ate all the pond snails (100+) within 2 days. Most likely, they'll eat the assassin ones too


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

get a sidthamunki loach. and yes. move ur assasins out before adding the loach.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

I agree, id get dwarf loaches, 2 should be fine as they dont grow as big as clowns although still eat snails and plus the tank would be ideal.


----------



## frdfandc (Aug 10, 2009)

Thats what I thought, but just wanted to be 100% sure. 

I've been looking at Zebra Loaches to add to the tank. They are small in size and will work great. I know I have to keep them small. And clowns are definitely out of the question.

Thanks again.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Zebra loaches are great little guys... if you can find them, jump on it! I've only ever seen one for sale around where I live and the store didn't even know what it was.


----------



## frdfandc (Aug 10, 2009)

I live approx 1 hr away from That Pet Place. I saw it there over the weekend.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

I bought a snail that I thought was a large mystery snail. Either it is an assassin snail or it is one hungry mystery snail. All of the snails in my 10ga are gone. That was my tank I was growing the snails in for my soon to be puffers. LOL go figure! I am the one person who wants snails and they end up getting eaten by a brother. Regardless give the assassins time. It took mine over a month before I noticed what was happening. Then it was really fast from there.


----------



## frdfandc (Aug 10, 2009)

Like I mentioned in my OP, I've had these assassin snails since December. They have done a tremendous job, but my non wanted snail count is still too high. There are a ton of snail shells on the bottom of the tank (too large to vacuum up with the equipment I have) but still there are plenty of snails still in the tank.


----------

